# Calvert County: Permit Needed for Sheds?



## waldorfman

Are permits required for sheds in Calvert County?

Looking to get a pre-built shed to where it will pretty much be dropped off.  However, I'll probably have to get some leveling done.

Not running electric or water to it.  Just a nice sized detached shed.

In Huntingtown. 

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Ken King

I think if under 300 sq. ft. you should be okay.  I would call planning and zoning and ask.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Ken King said:


> I think if under 300 sq. ft. you should be okay.  I would call planning and zoning and ask.



Screw that. Children ask for permission. Adults do not. A structure that is placed on your property, and is not permanent in nature, ie an onsite, stick built garage, attached to a concrete footer/foundation, requires no approval, regardless of size.
You can even run water and electric if you wanted. People really need to stop feeling they need some allegiance to government.


----------



## Ken King

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> 
> Screw that. Children ask for permission. Adults do not. A structure that is placed on your property, and is not permanent in nature, ie an onsite, stick built garage, attached to a concrete footer/foundation, requires no approval, regardless of size.
> You can even run water and electric if you wanted. People really need to stop feeling they need some allegiance to government.



Wow!  An internet anarchist.


----------



## limblips

waldorfman said:


> Are permits required for sheds in Calvert County?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I guess I need a deer fix.  When I read the title I thought the query was about DNR requiring permits to possess shed antlers.


----------



## waldorfman

I called the office earlier - gave them my info and they said they'd call back.  No one's called back yet.  /sigh

However, I can't find anything in the County Codes that say I can't.

I could do the "easier to beg forgiveness than to ask permission", but that would put the shed - or fines? - at risk.


----------



## Clem72

Don't listen to LR. County can force you to remove an unpermitted structure. If you don't they will remove it for you and charge you for it (put a lien against your property).  It will probably just be a fine if they find out, but a lot is at their discretion.

That said, I believe under 300sqft as noted above doesn't require any permitting/notification.


----------



## waldorfman

Clem72 said:


> Don't listen to LR. County can force you to remove an unpermitted structure. If you don't they will remove it for you and charge you for it (put a lien against your property).  It will probably just be a fine if they find out, but a lot is at their discretion.
> 
> That said, I believe under 300sqft as noted above doesn't require any permitting/notification.



That's the thing, where is it in writing that 300 sq ft is the limit?  Can't find that in the building codes.


----------



## Clem72

waldorfman said:


> That's the thing, where is it in writing that 300 sq ft is the limit?  Can't find that in the building codes.



You did the right thing calling planning and zoning. Call them back if they have not responded. You could also call MDIA since they do the inspections they know the code.


----------



## waldorfman

Thanks Clem and Ken.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

What permit would it be? 

It's already built, so no building permit. No water or electric, so no plumbing or electric permit.


----------



## waldorfman

So then maybe I'm freaking out over nothing?


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Clem72 said:


> Don't listen to LR. County can force you to remove an unpermitted structure. If you don't they will remove it for you and charge you for it (put a lien against your property).  It will probably just be a fine if they find out, but a lot is at their discretion. That said, I believe under 300sqft as noted above doesn't require any permitting/notification.



OMG! Really! It is a shed! An easily transportable shed that is placed on leveling cinder-blocks. Do you get a permit to place a camping trailer on your yard? Even for one of those huge fifth wheel travel trailers? The kind you could live in year round? No, you do not. Same with a shed. Un-permitted structures you are referring to is the kind that is built onsite, attached to the ground via a footer/foundation. Once it becomes "real estate" or a "real estate improvement", then you are kinda asking for trouble.

Real Estate: Land and anything *fixed, immovable, or permanently attached* to it such as appurtenances, buildings, fences, fixtures, improvements, roads, shrubs and trees (but not growing crops), sewers, structures, utility systems, and walls.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

waldorfman said:


> So then maybe I'm freaking out over nothing?



I understand the worry, but I don't think you need one. It's a shame the planning and zoning office couldn't tell you that over the phone.

The building permit application has check boxes for a shed. Send it on in if it makes you feel more comfortable, though it may delay you getting your shed.
http://www.co.cal.md.us/DocumentCenter/View/2741


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Chris0nllyn said:


> I understand the worry, but I don't think you need one. It's a shame the planning and zoning office couldn't tell you that over the phone. The building permit application has check boxes for a shed. Send it on in if it makes you feel more comfortable, though it may delay you getting your shed. http://www.co.cal.md.us/DocumentCenter/View/2741



Again ... OMG! It is considered a temporary, portable, structure! That permission slip you linked to is for permanent structures that are then used as part of the calculations for property taxes. JHFC! Just like mobile homes. They are not considered real estate until the home and land have been “legally joined” via legal paperwork, and the relinquishing of the home’s physical Title. Mobile, (manufactured) homes must be secured to a permanent foundation and are added to the real property’s legal description.
Unless you live in a HOA, or some other controlling type neighborhood with restrictions, you do not need anyone's permission to put a shed on your property. Are you going to permanently secure that shed to a foundation and make it part of the land? No, you are not. Why? because if you do, then your property taxes will reflect that new structure. Why do you think so many people get these sheds? Huge ones at that. Because they pay no property taxes on them and don't need any permission or permits to do so.
Good god, stop being that person seeking government approval for everything. That's why the country is in the shape it's in today. Stop living in fear of the boogie man in the government office.


----------



## Merlin99

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> 
> Again ... OMG! It is considered a temporary, portable, structure! That permission slip you linked to is for permanent structures that are then used as part of the calculations for property taxes. JHFC! Just like mobile homes. They are not considered real estate until the home and land have been “legally joined” via legal paperwork, and the relinquishing of the home’s physical Title. Mobile, (manufactured) homes must be secured to a permanent foundation and are added to the real property’s legal description.
> Unless you live in a HOA, or some other controlling type neighborhood with restrictions, you do not need anyone's permission to put a shed on your property. Are you going to permanently secure that shed to a foundation and make it part of the land? No, you are not. Why? because if you do, then your property taxes will reflect that new structure. Why do you think so many people get these sheds? Huge ones at that. Because they pay no property taxes on them and don't need any permission or permits to do so.
> Good god, stop being that person seeking government approval for everything. That's why the country is in the shape it's in today. Stop living in fear of the boogie man in the government office.


If you think that a county agency wouldn't have the balls to say no to a shed why do you think that a home owners association would? I think this is more you know that a small shed doesn't require it and it makes you look like a keyboard warrior to act like an anarchist.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Merlin99 said:


> If you think that a county agency wouldn't have the balls to say no to a shed why do you think that a home owners association would?



Because it would be spelled out in the HOA's Declaration of Covenants, Conditions, and Restrictions (CC&Rs) and bylaws. Something that every home owner that buys into a HOA must sign and agree to when they purchase the house.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> 
> Again ... OMG! It is considered a temporary, portable, structure! That permission slip you linked to is for permanent structures that are then used as part of the calculations for property taxes. JHFC! Just like mobile homes. They are not considered real estate until the home and land have been “legally joined” via legal paperwork, and the relinquishing of the home’s physical Title. Mobile, (manufactured) homes must be secured to a permanent foundation and are added to the real property’s legal description.
> Unless you live in a HOA, or some other controlling type neighborhood with restrictions, you do not need anyone's permission to put a shed on your property. Are you going to permanently secure that shed to a foundation and make it part of the land? No, you are not. Why? because if you do, then your property taxes will reflect that new structure. Why do you think so many people get these sheds? Huge ones at that. Because they pay no property taxes on them and don't need any permission or permits to do so.
> Good god, stop being that person seeking government approval for everything. That's why the country is in the shape it's in today. Stop living in fear of the boogie man in the government office.



I understand your point, but that same form has check boxes for mobile homes as well. 

If it's only for permanent stuff, why the check box for mobile homes?


----------



## Clem72

Merlin99 said:


> If you think that a county agency wouldn't have the balls to say no to a shed why do you think that a home owners association would? I think this is more you know that a small shed doesn't require it and it makes you look like a keyboard warrior to act like an anarchist.



Well, both of the HOA's that I have lived in here in SOMD had the same language regarding sheds. 

""Free-Standing and Temporary Structures Prohibited", "no structure of a temporary character, and no tent, shed, shack, barn, pen; kennel, run, stable, or other such accessory or free-standing building shall be erected, used or maintained on any Lot at any time. All structures on a Lot
shall be structurally attached to the residence constructed on that Lot".

And HOAs are often full of self-entitled shet bags that have nothing better to do than measure your grass or time how long it takes you to bring your garbage cans in after collection.


----------



## waldorfman

Thank goodness I'm not in an HOA.  So, I should be clear.  Funny part is, I can't remember why I started to wonder about a permit in the first place.


----------



## nutz

waldorfman said:


> Thank goodness I'm not in an HOA.  So, I should be clear.  Funny part is, I can't remember why I started to wonder about a permit in the first place.



article 1 of the zoning ordinance, section 1.5, (page 45/46) building permit is required for structures covering more than 150 square feet.

http://www.co.cal.md.us/DocumentCenter/View/266


----------



## nutz

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! Really! It is a shed! An easily transportable shed that is placed on leveling cinder-blocks. Do you get a permit to place a camping trailer on your yard? Even for one of those huge fifth wheel travel trailers? The kind you could live in year round? No, you do not. Same with a shed. Un-permitted structures you are referring to is the kind that is built onsite, attached to the ground via a footer/foundation. Once it becomes "real estate" or a "real estate improvement", then you are kinda asking for trouble.
> 
> Real Estate: Land and anything *fixed, immovable, or permanently attached* to it such as appurtenances, buildings, fences, fixtures, improvements, roads, shrubs and trees (but not growing crops), sewers, structures, utility systems, and walls.



sounds like you're behind the curve. Most places now count "temporary" structures, adopting language to the effect of "Any structure having more than x sq. ft.". So gazebos, sheds, pergolas, etc. are now all included.


----------



## waldorfman

nutz said:


> article 1 of the zoning ordinance, section 1.5, (page 45/46) building permit is required for structures covering more than 150 square feet.
> 
> http://www.co.cal.md.us/DocumentCenter/View/266



Nutz - thanks, but this does not apply to me since I am not in the Huntingtown Town Center boundaries (according to the boundaries set in the Code you linked).  In off Plum Point Rd, and my only tie to Huntingtown per se is by zip code.


----------



## Ken King

The only building permit exemption for sheds (accessory structures) that I can find was in COMAR.  COMAR 05.02.07.04. 105.2 states -  





> 105.2 Work exempt from permit.
> 
> Exemptions from permit requirements of this code shall not be deemed to grant authorization for any work to be done in any manner in violation of the provisions of this code or any other laws or ordinances of this jurisdiction. *Permits shall not be required for the following:*
> 
> Building:
> 
> 1. One-story detached accessory structures used as tool and storage sheds, playhouses and similar uses, *provided the floor area does not exceed 120 square feet (11 m2). *



So if it was me I would definitely talk to someone in planning and zoning.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Ken King said:


> The only building permit exemption for sheds (accessory structures) that I can find was in COMAR.  COMAR 05.02.07.04. 105.2 states -   So if it was me I would definitely talk to someone in planning and zoning.





nutz said:


> sounds like you're behind the curve. Most places now count "temporary" structures, adopting language to the effect of "Any structure having more than x sq. ft.". So gazebos, sheds, pergolas, etc. are now all included.



These are for "building", ie., onsite construction. Ie., a "work" crew comes out and "builds" it onsite. Ie., If the ground is disturbed to place (graded), support (footers), secure (foundations), etc. Why is it so difficult for you all to understand? Permits are for when you are "building" some thing. Do you think a "permit" is required to have placed one of those used conex containers for storage on your property? No. Of course not. So why would a pre-built shed being placed on some cinder block need one? It doesn't.


----------



## nutz

waldorfman said:


> Nutz - thanks, but this does not apply to me since I am not in the Huntingtown Town Center boundaries (according to the boundaries set in the Code you linked).  In off Plum Point Rd, and my only tie to Huntingtown per se is by zip code.



Sorry, I must have misunderstood your OP...





waldorfman said:


> Not running electric or water to it.  Just a nice sized detached shed.
> 
> In Huntingtown.



http://ecode360.com/CA1802Z


----------



## nutz

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for "building", ie., onsite construction. Ie., a "work" crew comes out and "builds" it onsite. Ie., If the ground is disturbed to place (graded), support (footers), secure (foundations), etc. Why is it so difficult for you all to understand? Permits are for when you are "building" some thing. Do you think a "permit" is required to have placed one of those used conex containers for storage on your property? No. Of course not. So why would a pre-built shed being placed on some cinder block need one? It doesn't.




Yea, ok


----------



## Bassboater

just in case someone comes looking like i did an has same question
Detached garages and accessory structures. An accessory structure or detached garage may be permitted as an exemption to the elevation requirement if it is less than 300 square feet, used solely for parking of vehicles and limited storage, meets the venting requirements of § 46-33, has all interior wall, ceiling and floor elements below the flood protection elevation unfinished, and has no machinery, electric devices or appliances located below the flood protection elevation. A nonconversion agreement must be signed by the property owner.
D. 
An accessory structure or a detached garage between 300 square feet and 600 square feet may be permitted below the flood protection elevation only by a conditioned permit described in § 46-10.
E. 
An accessory structure or garage larger than 600 square feet in area must be elevated properly or be able to meet all applicable requirements under the variance procedure in § 46-40 of this chapter.

http://ecode360.com/15519874


----------

